
Show HN: A Google Keep alternative with rich text formatting - amitmerchant
http://preserver-plus.netlify.com
======
hsbalar
Hey @ibizaman thanks for correction, following few points that describe more
in details.

1) PWA - The service workers enable reliable and intelligent caching,
background content updating, push notifications and the most attractive
offline functionality to prior visited sites. This means that, after the first
visit to a website, the site and app will be reliably fast even on flaky
networks.

2) Local notes that will be sync and stored in your browser when you revisit
it will be there. Remote notes something will be sync with your account and
when you logged out your local notes will appear back.

3) Share with others this feature is in road map to be enabled, any notes can
be sharable with uses email

BTW I've created this app. Please visit the source here
[https://github.com/hsbalar/preserver-
plus](https://github.com/hsbalar/preserver-plus).

------
ibizaman
Hey there’s a typo on the homepage: s/syntax/syntax

Also can you elaborate on these:

\- PWA (Progressive web app) load faster.

\- Share with others.

\- Both Local notes and Remote notes.

